# A Song of Ice and Fire. La serie di libri di "A Game of Thrones"



## juventino (27 Gennaio 2015)

*A Song of Ice and Fire. La serie di libri di "A Game of Thrones"*

Apro questo thread per parlare della serie di libri da cui è tratta la serie televisiva _A Game of Thrones_. Ovviamente, a differenza del topic della serie, qui il focus centrale saranno i libri. Consiglio quindi vivamente a chi segue solo la serie tv di non frequentare questo topic. Ovviamente chi volesse partecipare al thread metta anche qui sotto spoiler i messaggi, magari avvertendo anche di che libro trattano (non penso che tutti qui li abbiano già letti tutti e 5).
C'è qualcuno che come me è passato anche ai libri?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sono circa all'80% di A Dance With Dragons. Tutt'altra roba i libri,consigliatissimi a tutti gli amanti della serie TV. Si va molto più in profondità nelle varie vicende,alcuni avvenimenti sono proprio diversi e sono stati modificati per esigenze televisive e poi la ribellione di Robert vale la pena di conoscerla nel dettaglio.


----------



## juventino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono circa all'80% di A Dance With Dragons. Tutt'altra roba i libri,consigliatissimi a tutti gli amanti della serie TV. Si va molto più in profondità nelle varie vicende,alcuni avvenimenti sono proprio diversi e sono stati modificati per esigenze televisive e poi la ribellione di Robert vale la pena di conoscerla nel dettaglio.



A mio avviso la serie televisiva va presa come uno spin-off. E' impossibile che ad un certo punto della prossima stagione non prenda una piega tutta sua. In ogni caso anche dopo aver letto i libri devo dire che mi piace.
Tuttavia ci sono alcune cose che mi hanno fatto abbastanza storcere il naso:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1-Innanzitutto Stannis. Nel libro è un personaggio COMPLETAMENTE diverso. Lo Stannis del libro non è così succube di Melisandre come nella serie e non avrebbe mai trattato Davos così male. Inoltre nella serie appare come troppo ossessionato dal trono.
2-Il duello tra Brienne e il Mastino. Non metto in dubbio che a chi segue solo la serie possa esser piaciuto, ma avendo letto i libri ho provato un discreto imbarazzo.
3-La fuga di Tyrion manca di un passaggio FONDAMENTALE.



Al momento mi vengono questi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso la serie televisiva va presa come uno spin-off. E' impossibile che ad un certo punto della prossima stagione non prenda una piega tutta sua. In ogni caso anche dopo aver letto i libri devo dire che mi piace.
> Tuttavia ci sono alcune cose che mi hanno fatto abbastanza storcere il naso:
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vargo Hoat ed i Bloody Mummers sono stati completamente eliminati,rendendo molto meno interessanti e brevi gli eventi ad Harrenhal  ,così come i fratelli Kettleblack (che sono fondamentali negli avvenimenti della stagione 5,sono curioso di vedere come sopperiranno alla mancanza). Altra differenza che mi viene in mente è il Black Fish (lo zio di Catherine) che sparisce durante il Red Wedding,invece di andare a tenere Riverrun prima di scappare. Edric Storm non esiste (il suo ruolo viene svolto dal povero Gendry). Sono d'accordo che il match Brienne-Sandor è stato un pugno nello stomaco,così come l'addio totalmente diverso tra i fratelli Lannister (in questo caso erano obbligati,visto che Tysha non esiste ed è stata parzialmente assimilata da Shae). Anche il personaggio di Varys manca di molte sfaccettature che si sono viste nei libri. Infine,Renly nella serie TV è veramente pietoso


----------



## juventino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Vargo Hoat ed i Bloody Mummers sono stati completamente eliminati,rendendo molto meno interessanti e brevi gli eventi ad Harrenhal  ,così come i fratelli Kettleblack (che sono fondamentali negli avvenimenti della stagione 5,sono curioso di vedere come sopperiranno alla mancanza). Altra differenza che mi viene in mente è il Black Fish (lo zio di Catherine) che sparisce durante il Red Wedding,invece di andare a tenere Riverrun prima di scappare. Edric Storm non esiste (il suo ruolo viene svolto dal povero Gendry). Sono d'accordo che il match Brienne-Sandor è stato un pugno nello stomaco,così come l'addio totalmente diverso tra i fratelli Lannister (in questo caso erano obbligati,visto che Tysha non esiste ed è stata parzialmente assimilata da Shae). Anche il personaggio di Varys manca di molte sfaccettature che si sono viste nei libri. Infine,Renly nella serie TV è veramente pietoso





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si Renly fa veramente pena  . Però alcuni personaggi li hanno veramente azzeccati; Tywin è perfetto, poi anche Arya, Davos e Cersei li ho trovati convincenti. Oltre al già citato Stannis, hanno abbastanza maltrattato anche Robb imho.
Io spero tanto che Edmure Tully e la Fratellanza senza vessilli vengano ritirati fuori, il che non è da escludere visto che Bran non ci sarà nella quinta stagione (di conseguenza ci sarebbe tutto un personaggio POV da coprire). Anche se con il taglio di Lady Stoneheart la vedo dura che torni la Fratellanza (e a questo punto non si capisce nemmeno dove andrà a parare il ciclo di Brienne).


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personaggi principali per me sono tutti azzeccati 
Comunque credo che la prossima stagione sarà abbastanza lenta. Hanno annunciato il casting per i personaggi di Dorne,ma non c'è stato nessun accenno ai Greyjoy e le "nuove conoscenze" di Tyrion.


----------



## juventino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Però l'attore che fa Jon Snow a volte ha veramente una faccia da pesce lesso 
Tuttavia nel complesso mi piace.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Gennaio 2015)

Amo questi libri! Ho letto tutti un paio di volte, ma anche le novelle e The World of Ice And Fire. Vediamo quanto ci vuole finche finalmente esce The Winds of Winter

La serie TV e iniziate benissimo ma le ultime due stagioni non sono un granche IMO


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Amo questi libri! Ho letto tutti un paio di volte, ma anche le novelle e *The World of Ice And Fire*. Vediamo quanto ci vuole finche finalmente esce The Winds of Winter
> 
> La serie TV e iniziate benissimo ma le ultime due stagioni non sono un granche IMO



Com'è? Ce l'hai in formato cartaceo? So che ci sono parecchie illustrazioni ma non so se rendono bene sul Kindle...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Com'è? Ce l'hai in formato cartaceo? So che ci sono parecchie illustrazioni ma non so se rendono bene sul Kindle...



Lo ho nel formato cartaceo ed e da consigliare per chi ama tutti i libri e il mondo di questi. In se e un compendio historico che racconta di eventi, posti e persone ecc. in modo relativamente neutrale.

Consiglio assolutamente di prenderlo in formato cartaceo perche e fatto veramente bene e con tante belissimi illustrazioni, in formato Kindle non vale la meta del formato cartaceo. Ogni singola pagina e 'designata' in parte per fare sembrare il libro vecchio. Il formato e da vero stupendo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo ho nel formato cartaceo ed e da consigliare per chi ama tutti i libri e il mondo di questi. In se e un compendio historico che racconta di eventi, posti e persone ecc. in modo relativamente neutrale.
> 
> Consiglio assolutamente di prenderlo in formato cartaceo perche e fatto veramente bene e con tante belissimi illustrazioni, in formato Kindle non vale la meta del formato cartaceo. Ogni singola pagina e 'designata' in parte per fare sembrare il libro vecchio. Il formato e da vero stupendo.



Grazie per il consiglio


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I personaggi principali per me sono tutti azzeccati
> Comunque credo che la prossima stagione sarà abbastanza lenta. Hanno annunciato il casting per i personaggi di Dorne,ma non c'è stato nessun accenno ai *Greyjoy e le "nuove conoscenze" di Tyrion.*



Pare abbiano tagliato tutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pare abbiano tagliato tutto



Nella stagione o in generale nella serie?


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nella stagione o in generale nella serie?



Nella serie non si sa, ma sembra che non ci saranno nella prossima stagione. E non è finita qui perché pare che anche a Dorne, nonostante sarà uno dei fulcri più importanti della prossima stagione, siano stati tagliati un paio di personaggi importanti. Per quanto riguarda i Greyjoy non apparirà nessuno di nuovo.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quindi niente Euron, Victarion e compagnia bella. Solo Yara (che sarebbe Asha). La cosa veramente assurda però resta il trattamento riservato a Balon. Nella serie è morto? È vivo? Boh, se lo sono scordato.
Il taglio più duro resta però quello di Lady Stoneheart, hanno praticamente castrato la serie di un intero arco narrativo (anche uno dei più interessanti imho).


Ovviamente sarei felicissimo di essere smentito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nella serie non si sa, ma sembra che non ci saranno nella prossima stagione. E non è finita qui perché pare che anche a Dorne, nonostante sarà uno dei fulcri più importanti della prossima stagione, siano stati tagliati un paio di personaggi importanti. Per quanto riguarda i Greyjoy non apparirà nessuno di nuovo.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



I Greyjoy sono fondamentali,è una follia tagliarli.
Per quanto riguarda Dorne il tagliato immagino sarà Arys Oakheart,vista la pochissima attenzione riservata alla Kingsguard in tutta la serie.


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I Greyjoy sono fondamentali,è una follia tagliarli.
> Per quanto riguarda Dorne il tagliato immagino sarà Arys Oakheart,vista la pochissima attenzione riservata alla Kingsguard in tutta la serie.



Allora, ho rincontrollato le notizie sul casting e 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per quanto riguarda Dorne sono confermate 3 delle Vipere della Sabbia. Ci saranno anche Doran, Trystan e Areo Hotah. Recasting per Myrcella. Quindi di fatto sono fuori dalla partita Arianne e Arys.
Lontano da Dorne ho letto di Yezzan, High Sparrow e Maggy la rana confermati.
Purtroppo mi sento di confermare che i Greyjoy sono stati castrati e con loro anche le "nuove conoscenze" di Tyrion  (sperando che non abbiano deciso di tagliarli proprio dalla serie, soprattutto i secondi)



A questo punto non si capisce dove andranno a parare con le Storyline di Brienne e Tyrion, che risultano le più stravolte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora, ho rincontrollato le notizie sul casting e
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Speriamo che li tengano come "sorprese".


----------

